# Unusual amout of oil in the test tank



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the realization that 2 strokes are extremely inefficient engines.

                                        

At idle speeds a 2 stroke wastes up to 40% of the fuel oil mix.
It's dumped straight out the exhaust. That's what you're seeing.
Engine efficency improves as rpm's are increased.
At top speeds only about 8% of the mix is wasted.
That's the reason that the EPA established new emission requirements.
Most manufacturers have switched to 4 stroke tech in order to meet the regs.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

fire her up and put it in gear for 2min and then ck the lower unit oil if it is milky u got h20==---otherwise I am w/ B.


----------

